# '99 Ford Explorer Lift



## travisexp (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a '99 Ford Explorerand cannot find any suspension lifts, except one from trailmaster that is way overpriced for a lift kit. I am willing to go as far as I have to get more than the 4 inches of lift that I already have. I have been told one way to do it is to use axles off of an old Scout or Bronco and use springs and blocks. Any advice is welcomed.


----------

